

Is the New NSA story Accurate? - teawithcarl
http://editors.talkingpointsmemo.com/archives/2013/06/is_that_new_nsa_story_accurate.php

======
swombat
To be fair, having watched the five minute segment in question, what is pretty
clear to me is that Nadler was told in a security briefing a few days ago that
it is possible for the NSA to start listening to calls without getting an
additional warrant.

Mueller makes no corroboration of that, and says his information is different,
but Nadler is pretty clear on this point.

~~~
teawithcarl
I hate the surveillance on US citizens.

I encounter 中国 China surveillance point blank all the time.

As much as I love Declan McCullagh's writings, the CNET article is not
properly vetted - what is needed is a clarifying statement from Rep. Nadler.

